# Fursuit Prop-builders List?



## Arlo (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi Everyone;

Is there a list posted anywhere, or does anyone have suggestions of artists who make props for fursuits (ie oversized cookies, etc)?  I am severely textile-challenged and have the sewing ability of a dead fish.

Any and all help appreciated and thanks in advance!


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jul 26, 2011)

You know sometimes you can find pre-made props like that on either Furbuy, Furbid, or Dealersden. I'll go look at the stickies to see if we have anything up there.

Also what particular prop are you looking for? Some of the makers here on FAF (myself included) may be capable of making what you are looking for. Most props you see are made with fleece, so anyone who has good experience working with that won't have that hard of a time making certain props (like the bacon, and the cookie ones).

EDIT: I'm not seeing anything in the stickies.
EDIT: Checked out the three auction sites didn't see any of the usual stuff up either. Perhaps others who come in know who it is that usually puts that stuff up for auction.


----------



## Nightabsol (Jul 28, 2011)

I would like to know this too, for oversized sunglasses, hats and things.


----------



## Sar (Jul 30, 2011)

Arlo said:


> I am severely textile-challenged and have the sewing ability of a dead fish.


I liked your comparison. 

But tbh, Trpdwarfs covered all my suggestions of places.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jul 30, 2011)

Nightabsol said:


> I would like to know this too, for oversized sunglasses, hats and things.



http://www.google.com/search?um=1&h...gc.r_pw.&fp=1a9d320b0e6b13ed&biw=1247&bih=664


----------

